# Just saved



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I just saved 2 Albino Oscars. From a 10gal tank off of craigslist. I was going to by stuff for my 55 but when I saw this I must buy it because it is really cramped in that tank for them. I get a complete 10 setup 2 Albine Oscars 1 sucker fish All for 20 bucks to me sounds like a good deal and that is all I have in my pocket right now. Now I need to some stuff. I was going to get rid of all my fish in my 55 and trade it for some Slate rock. But now that this deal is here. should I A) Make that new 10 gallon a gerbil cage B) make it a planted tank. Or C) Over stock and and put all my 14 fish in it. Or D)still trade fish for slate rock?

Thanks for reading


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Glad you saved them from the 10g, but what size tank are you going to get for them? They can't stay in the 55g forever. You'll need around a 100g for both. Or possibly larger.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well for one I am going to go give to LFS as I dont want 2. So even if I just keep the one it will get to big?? Also any little fish that can live with Oscars?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

If you keep the 1, a 75g would really be best. A 55g will do though, but think about a 12" fish in a 13" wide tank.......kinda cramped if you think about it. It would be fine in your 55g for awhile atleast. Maybe in the future you could upgrade to atleast a 75g. The 5 extra inches wide really makes a difference.

As far as tankmates, Oscars are messy and really anything you add with them that can't get eaten (like a big Common Pleco) would be messy and probably need a bigger tank. Plus, Oscars can easily get infections like HITH (hole in the head) from bad water quality so it would be best not to add anything to the 55g IMO.


edit: moved your thread to the Cichlid forum for ya.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

OK got ya. So in the future I will get a 75 maybe. From the pics I have been proved it looks to be they are at least 5 inch each in a 10 gallon tank. But it depends I really like Oscars but I dont want him to be cramped so I might give both to LFS and let them put the Oscars in there 1000gal display tank if possible.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, you're better off doing that rather than keeping it in the 55 for a long time. It's really not big enough for one.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I dont know why people keep saying a 55 is "ok" for an oscar... it is definatley not. Oscars WILL reach 15", its not a rare thing at all. a 12' tank is not big enough for a 15" fish.


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

I have my Red Oscar in a 65g (48"x18"x18") it is only 4" at the moment, but I have previously had a 13" Tiger in a 65g and it was very happy.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, a 65 is better but (from my experience) not as easy to find as a 75. 55s are only a foot wide, which isn't enough for a 15" fish.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

ORCA. said:


> I have my Red Oscar in a 65g (48"x18"x18") it is only 4" at the moment, but I have previously had a 13" Tiger in a 65g and it was very happy.



Im not familiar with the exact dimensions of a 65, but if it is 15-16" or wider it is okay.


----------

